# Stuck drive shaft for a king cutter rotary mower



## Spearfish1 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a old king Kutter Rotary mower that I bought to use on a 8-n and never used ( I think it set for over 10 years)I am now planning on putting it on a Bobcat ct445. The problem is that when I went to hook it up the drive shaft is frozen and will not slide. I think it is rusted tight. I spent all day spraying wd-40 in to t e slide and then tried to break it loose using a chain that I got on the end of and snapped trying to get enough shock to break it loose. Any ideas as to what else I might try and is it worth the effort or should I just go get a new one?


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

ouch, doesn't sound promising. WD 40 is not a good penetrant - i'd sooner try PB Blaster. but i don't think i'd be very optimistic due to the distance it would need to work its way in. i think you'd have better luck heating the outer piece with an acetylene torch.


----------



## Brutus (Oct 6, 2012)

It should have a grease zerk on the slider, somewhere. Try giving it a generous greasing and see what that gets you.

Hindsight is 20/20, but you should have greased it up really well before storing it. Might not have rusted so bad. 

Good luck!


----------



## RetiredLE (Aug 8, 2012)

Any update on this one?


----------



## fschukar (Nov 17, 2013)

He might remove the driveshaft, stand it on end with the female end down and get penetrant into its lenghth. Worth a try before ash canning it.
f.


----------

